# NIODetroit's 2nd Annual Boyland Nissan Meet



## cujo (Jul 16, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the GM @ Boyland Nissan and we're starting to plan for NIODetroit's 2nd meet of the year. Mark your calendars for Saturday, July 10th in Macomb. 

If you have any ideas/ suggestions of things that you'd like to see at this event, please feel free to post'em up here (or shoot me a PM). For those of you that were there last year, the dealership had a LOT of great raffle prizes, along with a car contest.

Hope that you can make it!

For updated info, please visit Nissan Infiniti Owners of Detroit - Nissan's and Infiniti's RULE!!!.

Thanks!


----------

